# L6 steel UK supplier



## adrspach (21 May 2017)

Trying to make some welded steel with friends and looking for UK supplier of L6 steel in plat bar who sells small amounts of it not tons. Thank you.


----------



## hawkeyefxr (21 May 2017)

I use ebay for small metal supplies, some of the supplier do want to sell you a lot then there is the postage which when buy small amounts can come out at more that the price of the steel.

Don't know what you making but ground stock is a steel that can be oil hardened. I got some from https://www.cromwell.co.uk/ they have outlets around the country so maybe you can drive there. Make sure they have it actually in stock be fore you go other wise they have to get it in from their main depot.


----------



## chaoticbob (21 May 2017)

Have you talked to any suppliers? I buy general purpose steel from industrial stockholders - had always assumed they wouldn't deal in small quantities, but they do, subject to a minimum order in the region £20-50. I'd imagine L6, being a rather specialist toolsteel, would be traded in relatively small quantities anyway?
+1 on Cromwell for gauge plate, but presumably as you've specified L6 you have need of some quite specific properties for whatever it is you're making.


----------



## adrspach (22 May 2017)

I will try Cromwell as they are my local shop. I believe there used to be a supplier somewhere Birmingham way which used to supply schools with specialist steel individually packed.
If that fails I will have to try abroad.


----------



## RobCee (23 May 2017)

You might try asking Range Steel in Birmingham, they have helped me with odd bits before.


----------



## katellwood (17 Jul 2017)

This place isn't too far from Luton 

http://www.metalsupermarkets.co.uk/park-royal/


----------

